# Kubota L3301 fails to start



## big-john-mac

Spins over well. Ran well when parked it, now will not crank. Tech thinks fuel cut-off solenoid by injector pump has failed. could test for voltage, continuity, if could find it on front of motor! anyone had this trouble? Good fuel thru' canister filter towards rail..anyway to bypass, or manually operate it, for future ref? .

turns out water in fuel, supply pump no output. all cleaned out, new fuel...what happens to warranty if we repair 'non-repairable' supply pump (2700.00)?


----------



## thepumpguysc

Just remove it.. it either screws in or has 2 bolts hold it to the block..
It either in front of the engine, radiator side or to the left of the injection pump.


----------



## rhino

did you get tractor to turn over


----------



## Thomas

PTO in off when trying to start.
Is there seat safety switch?


----------



## rhino

Is it a HST, if it is make sure the pedal is in the center position. I have come across pedals sticking just a bit.


----------



## gsw911

According to the parts diagram there isn't a traditional injection pump.
There are 4 electronic injectors supplied by a high pressure pump.
Apparently engine shutdown is accomplished by shutting off the injectors, 
by the Electronic Control Module. Could be any number of things...such as
a crankshaft sensor or something. The crank sensor according to the diagram is located
at the bell housing. There should be a wire that you can disconnect and reconnect
or just wiggle it to see if the engine will fire. I know trouble shooting can be expensive.
if you just want to try fixing it on your own it's just a matter of replacing parts.
Below is the crank sensor:
Part Number	1J800-59710
Messick's Price	$69.57
You may want to call them and double check the number or maybe they can advise 
you on what may be the problem.
http://www.messicks.com/search?q=1J800-59710
Good luck


----------



## gsw911

Sorry disregard the previous part number for some reason I looked up parts for a L3901
L3301 part should be: 
Part Number	1J800-59660
Messick's Price	$95.91


----------



## janshafer37

You should be able to hear the fuel rail shutoff "click" open when you switch on.


----------

